# DELL STUDIO 1535 BLUETOOTH problem!



## hpeeed (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello every1,

I got a new laptop DELL STUDIO 1535. Installed Windows 7 ULTIMATE. Everything works great, windows found all the drivers, but there is one problem : no bluetooth program. On the keyboard one flashing light shows Bluetooth letter, but there is no bluetooth application. I tried to start it by pressing the Bluetooth button on the left side of keyboard, but there goes nothing, just flashing Bluetooth light turns down. So, where can i find and install BLUETOOTH on my laptop?

Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From the Dell website. But only if they support Win7 on your model. Otherwise you will have to wait for Dell to create the new app.


----------



## hpeeed (Nov 11, 2009)

Dogg said:


> From the Dell website. But only if they support Win7 on your model. Otherwise you will have to wait for Dell to create the new app.


Thanks, it helped! I found bluetooth app. at dell.com. Everything is okay now.


----------

